# Авиация > До 1945 >  О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?

## Привод

Вот нашел форум выпускников ЕВВАУЛ. О летчиках-штрафниках. Немного знаком с тематикой штрафных частей в пехоте Вермахта и РККА. Но такое читаю впервые. Думаю из серии фантастики. Кто может прокомментировать?


(*с) Участие летчиков –штрафников никогда не афишировалось военной историей…
В материалах об Иване Евграфовиче Фёдорове упоминаются и другие фамилии летчиков, воевавших в штрафных подразделениях.
Наверное не стоит иронизировать о расхождении в датах, количестве сбитых самолётов…
Главное, что жива память о них…* 

http://forum.evvaul.com/index.php?topic=264.0

*Если баян, то прошу тему снести.*

----------


## Mig

> ...В материалах об Иване Евграфовиче Фёдорове упоминаются и другие фамилии летчиков, воевавших в штрафных подразделениях....


Чур, меня, чур! Если про Евграфовича, то лучше сразу форум закрыть к той самой фене!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## An-Z

Факты имели место быть.. не в таком масштабе как в армии, но было... подробнее можно прочесть в сборнике "Легенды и мифы отечественной авиации. Выпуск 1" статья "Небесный штрафбат"

----------


## Mig

> Факты имели место быть.. не в таком масштабе как в армии, но было...


Именно!!!! Что факты были, но не в таком масштабе!!! 
А по Евграфовичу получается, что летчики-штрафники под его руководством все Люфтваффе и посбивали.... А сам Евграфович сбил больше Хартмана и ваще он тайный четырежды ГСС :Confused: 

Поэтому просьба: не надо Евграфовичем форум загаживать! Оччччень прошу!

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Тем не менее, сама тема штрафных соединений (то есть формирований больше полка) заслуживает рассмотрения. 
Официально, согласно известному приказу Г.К. Жукова, существовали лишь штрафные батальоны и штрафные роты. Да еще известно о штрафном кавалерийском полке (являлся таковым по распоряжению Сталина).
Но практика использования в РККА штрафных формирований в реальности не ограничивалась ротами и батальонами.
К "штрафным" соединениям, кроме авиагруппы Федорова, входящей в состав 3-й воздушной армии Михаила Громова Калининского фронта, можно, отнести, например, пять оперативно-тактических соединений, входящих в состав 6-го Сталинского сибирского стрелкового корпуса "спецдобровольцев": 150-я Новосибирская дивизия второго формирования; 74-я Алтайская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 75-я Омская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 78-я Красноярская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 91-я общесибирская отдельная стрелковая бригада (второго формирования). 
Шестой корпус "спецдобровольцев" находился на острие главного удара Калининского фронта в ходе 2-й Ржевско-Сычёвской стратегической наступательной операции (операции "Марс"). О месте и времени его наступления противник был заранее извещён (см. "Спецоперации" Павла Судоплатова). Корпус попал в окружение и понес тяжелые потери.

В широкой литературе встречается и прямое упоминание штрафного соединения. В XI томе "Всекузбасской книги Памяти", изданной под научной редакцией известного сибирского историка Зинаиды Прокофьевны Верховцевой, кандидата исторических наук, упоминается 118-я отдельная штрафная танковая бригада.

Что касается "штрафных" объединений (это на ступень выше соединений), то к ним можно отнести, например, армию Андерса, укомплектованную в основном амнистированными польскими военнослужащими, содержащимися до амнистии в лагерях.

----------


## Привод

> Официально, согласно известному приказу Г.К. Жукова, существовали лишь штрафные батальоны и штрафные роты. Да еще известно о штрафном кавалерийском полке (являлся таковым по распоряжению Сталина).
> Но практика использования в РККА штрафных формирований в реальности не ограничивалась ротами и батальонами.
> К "штрафным" соединениям, кроме авиагруппы Федорова, входящей в состав 3-й воздушной армии Михаила Громова Калининского фронта, можно, отнести, например, пять оперативно-тактических соединений, входящих в состав 6-го Сталинского сибирского стрелкового корпуса "спецдобровольцев": 150-я Новосибирская дивизия второго формирования; 74-я Алтайская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 75-я Омская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 78-я Красноярская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 91-я общесибирская отдельная стрелковая бригада (второго формирования).  упоминается 118-я отдельная штрафная танковая бригада.
> 
> Что касается "штрафных" объединений (это на ступень выше соединений), то к ним можно отнести, например, армию Андерса, укомплектованную в основном амнистированными польскими военнослужащими, содержащимися до амнистии в лагерях.


Игорь Мангазеев, спасибо за сообщение. Интересно. Вот нашел копию приказа. 227. "Стоять насмерть" или "Ни шагу назад!". Она правильная. 
Даже после многократных копирований. Цифры о создании рот и батальонов штрафной пехоты РККА верные. Выборочно проверял лично по открытым источникам. Пробовал поискать в сети части, подчеркнутые в Вашем сообщении. Пока не буду ничего выкладывать, не хочу вносить неразбериху в нумерацию частей. Предварительно - нестыкуется с историей. Помогите разобраться. Коллективно. После попробуем разобраться с участками фронтов, действительными наименованиями, боевым путем частей...
ПРИКАЗ Народного комиссара обороны Союза ССР №227 28 июля 1942 г. г. Москва Враг бросает на фронт все новые силы и, не считаясь с большими для него потерями, лезет вперед, рвется вглубь Советского Союза, захватывает новые районы, опустошает и разоряет наши города и села, насилует, грабит и убивает советское население. Бои идут в районе Воронежа, на Дону, на юге у ворот Северного Кавказа. Немецкие оккупанты рвутся к Сталинграду, к Волге и хотят любой ценой захватить Кубань, Северный Кавказ с их нефтяными и хлебными богатствами. Враг уже захватил Ворошиловград, Старобельск, Россошь, Купянск, Валуйки, Новочеркасск, Ростов-на-Дону, половину Воронежа. Часть войск Южного фронта, идя за паникерами, оставила Ростов и Новочеркасск без серьезного сопротивления и без приказа из Москвы, покрыв свои знамена позором. Население нашей страны, с любовью и уважением относящееся к Красной Армии, начинает разочаровываться в ней, теряет веру в Красную Армию, а многие из них проклинают Красную Армию за то, что она отдает наш народ под ярмо немецких угнетателей, а сама утекает на восток. Некоторые неумные люди на фронте утешают себя разговорами о том, что мы можем и дальше отступать на восток, так как у нас много территории, много земли, много населения и что хлеба у нас всегда будет в избытке. Этим они хотят оправдать свое позорное поведение на фронтах. Но такие разговоры являются насквозь фальшивыми и лживыми, выгодными лишь нашим врагам. Каждый командир, каждый красноармеец и политработник должны понять, что наши средства небезграничны. Территория Советского Союза - это не пустыня, а люди - рабочие, крестьяне, интеллигенция, наши отцы и матери, жены, братья, дети. Территория СССР, которую захватил и стремится захватить враг, - это хлеб и другие продукты для армии и тыла, металл и топливо для промышленности, фабрики, заводы, снабжающие армию вооружением и боеприпасами, железные дороги. После потери Украины, Белоруссии, Прибалтики, Донбасса и других областей у нас стало меньше территории, стало быть, стало намного меньше людей, хлеба, металла, заводов, фабрик. Мы потеряли более 70 млн. населения, более 80 млн. пудов хлеба в год и более 10 млн. тонн металла в год. У нас нет уже преобладания над немцами ни в людских ресурсах, ни в запасах хлеба. Отступать дальше - значит загубить себя и загубить вместе с тем нашу Родину. Каждый новый клочок оставленной нами территории будет всемерно усиливать врага и всемерно ослаблять нашу оборону, нашу Родину. Поэтому надо в корне пресекать разговоры о том, что мы имеем возможность без конца отступать, что у нас много территории, страна наша велика и богата, населения много, хлеба всегда будет в избытке. Такие разговоры являются лживыми и вредными, они ослабляют нас и усиливают врага, ибо если не прекратим отступления, останемся без хлеба, без топлива, без металла, без сырья, без фабрик и заводов, без железных дорог. Из этого следует, что пора кончить отступление. Ни шагу назад! Таким теперь должен быть наш главный призыв. Надо упорно, до последней капли крови защищать каждую позицию, каждый метр советской территории, цепляться за каждый клочок советской земли и отстаивать его до последней возможности. Наша Родина переживает тяжелые дни. Мы должны остановить, а затем отбросить и разгромить врага, чего бы это нам ни стоило. Немцы не так сильны, как это кажется паникерам. Они напрягают последние силы. Выдержать их удар сейчас - это значит обеспечить за нами победу. Можем ли мы выдержать удар, а потом отбросить врага на запад? Да, можем, ибо наши фабрики и заводы в тылу работают теперь прекрасно и наш фронт получает все больше и больше самолетов, танков, артиллерии, минометов. Чего же у нас не хватает? Не хватает порядка и дисциплины в ротах, полках, дивизиях, в танковых частях, в авиаэскадрильях. В этом теперь наш главный недостаток. Мы должны установить в нашей армии строжайший порядок и железную дисциплину, если мы хотим спасти положение и отстоять свою Родину. Нельзя дальше терпеть командиров, комиссаров, политработников, части и соединения которых самовольно оставляют боевые позиции. Нельзя терпеть дальше, когда командиры, комиссары, политработники допускают, чтобы несколько паникеров определяли положение на поле боя, чтобы они увлекали в отступление других бойцов и открывали фронт врагу. Паникеры и трусы должны истребляться на месте. Отныне железным законом дисциплины для каждого командира, красноармейца, политработника должно явиться требование - ни шагу назад без приказа высшего командования. Командиры роты, батальона, полка, дивизии, соответствующие комиссары и политработники, отступающие с боевой позиции без приказа свыше, являются предателями Родины. С такими командирами и политработниками и поступать надо как с предателями Родины. Таков призыв нашей Родины. Выполнить этот приказ - значит отстоять нашу землю, спасти Родину, истребить и победить ненавистного врага. После своего зимнего отступления под напором Красной Армии, когда в немецких войсках расшаталась дисциплина, немцы для восстановления дисциплины приняли некоторые суровые меры, приведшие к неплохим результатам. Они сформировали 100 штрафных рот из бойцов провинившихся в нарушении дисциплины по трусости или неустойчивости, поставили их на опасные участки фронта и приказали им искупить кровью свои грехи. Они сформировали, далее, около десятка штрафных батальонов из командиров, провинившихся в нарушении дисциплины по трусости или неустойчивости, лишили их орденов, поставили их на еще более опасные участки фронта и приказали им искупить свои грехи. Они сформировали, наконец, специальные отряды заграждения, поставили их позади неустойчивых дивизий и велели им расстреливать на месте паникеров в случае попытки самовольного оставления позиций и в случае попытки сдаться в плен. Как известно, эти меры возымели свое действие, и теперь немецкие войска дерутся лучше, чем они дрались зимой. И вот получается, что немецкие войска имеют хорошую дисциплину, хотя у них нет возвышенной цели защиты своей родины, а есть лишь одна грабительская цель - покорить чужую страну, а наши войска, имеющие цель защиты своей поруганной Родины, не имеют такой дисциплины и терпят ввиду этого поражение. Не следует ли нам поучиться в этом деле у наших врагов, как учились в прошлом наши предки у врагов и одерживали потом над ними победу? Я думаю, что следует. ВЕРХОВНОЕ ГЛАВНОКОМАНДОВАНИЕ КРАСНОЙ АРМИИ ПРИКАЗЫВАЕТ: 1. Военным советам фронтов и прежде всего командующим фронтами: а) безусловно ликвидировать отступательные настроения в войсках и железной рукой пресекать пропаганду о том, что мы можем и должны якобы отступать и дальше на восток, что от такого отступления не будет якобы вреда; б) безусловно снимать с поста и направлять в Ставку для привлечения к военному суду командующих армиями, допустивших самовольный отход войск с занимаемых позиций, без приказа командования фронта; в) сформировать в пределах фронта от 1 до 3 (смотря по обстановке) штрафных батальонов (по 800 человек), куда направлять средних и старших командиров и соответствующих политработников всех родов войск, провинившихся в нарушении дисциплины по трусости или неустойчивости, и поставить их на более трудные участки фронта, чтобы дать им возможность искупить кровью свои преступления против Родины. 2. Военным советам армий и прежде всего командующим армиями: а) безусловно снимать с постов командиров и комиссаров корпусов и дивизий, допустивших самовольный отход войск с занимаемых позиций без приказа командования армии, и направлять их в военный совет фронта для предания военному суду; б) сформировать в пределах армии 3-5 хорошо вооруженных заградительных отрядов (по 200 человек в каждом), поставить их в непосредственном тылу неустойчивых дивизий и обязать их в случае паники и беспорядочного отхода частей дивизии расстреливать на месте паникеров и трусов и тем помочь честным бойцам дивизий выполнить свой долг перед Родиной; в) сформировать в пределах армии от 5 до 10 (смотря по обстановке) штрафных рот (от 150 до 200 человек в каждой), куда направлять рядовых бойцов и младших командиров, провинившихся в нарушении дисциплины по трусости или неустойчивости, и поставить их на трудные участки армии, чтобы дать им возможность искупить кровью свои преступления перед Родиной. 3. Командирам и комиссарам корпусов и дивизий; а) безусловно снимать с постов командиров и комиссаров полков и батальонов, допустивших самовольный отход частей без приказа командира корпуса или дивизии, отбирать у них ордена и медали и направлять в военные советы фронта для предания военному суду: б) оказывать всяческую помощь и поддержку заградительным отрядам армии в деле укрепления порядка и дисциплины в частях. Приказ прочесть во всех ротах, эскадронах, батареях, эскадрильях, командах, штабах. Народный комиссар обороны И.СТАЛИН

----------


## Mig

> Тем не менее, сама тема штрафных соединений (то есть формирований больше полка) заслуживает рассмотрения. ... К "штрафным" соединениям, кроме авиагруппы Федорова, входящей в состав 3-й воздушной армии ......, можно, отнести, например, пять оперативно-тактических соединений, входящих в состав 6-го Сталинского сибирского стрелкового корпуса "спецдобровольцев": 150-я Новосибирская дивизия второго формирования; 74-я Алтайская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 75-я Омская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 78-я Красноярская отдельная стрелковая бригада, 91-я общесибирская отдельная стрелковая бригада (второго формирования).....


Тему штрафников во всех ее ипостасях разобрали "по косточкам" на ВИФ-е лет 7-9 назад, много ранее до появления сериала "Штрафбат" на ТВ...

А здесь АВИА форум, если уж обсуждать, то обсуждать штрафные аэ, если кто на эту тему имеет *проверенную информацию*, а не около  авиационные байки, вычитанные в желтой прессе...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Уважаемый Mig!
Тема "штрафбаты и ш/р" детйствительно разбиралась, и я сам участвовал в полемике, в том числе и на сайте rkka.ru. Правда, Ивлев срубил мою ветку.
В данном случае я говорю - с подачи товарища "Привода" -- не о военнослужащих штрафбатов и штрафных рот, а о самом факте существования штрафных СОЕДИНЕНИЙ. Авиагруппа Фёдорова, по сведениям, опубликованным в журналах "Родина" и "Вопросы истории", состояла не менее, чем из 50 военных летчиков с матчастью. По штатам военного времени, это два авиаполка, практически -- авиадивизия. То есть соединение.
Категорически не соглашусь с вашим утверждением, что сведения, опубликованные профессиональными историками в исторических журналах, являеются "байками, вычитанными в желтой прессе". Чтобы так судить, господин Mig, вам надо самому хотя бы не быть анонимом.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Игорь Мангазеев, спасибо за сообщение. Интересно. Вот нашел копию приказа. 227. "Стоять насмерть" или "Ни шагу назад!". Она правильная. 
> Даже после многократных копирований. Цифры о создании рот и батальонов штрафной пехоты РККА верные. Выборочно проверял лично по открытым источникам. Пробовал поискать в сети части, подчеркнутые в Вашем сообщении. Пока не буду ничего выкладывать, не хочу вносить неразбериху в нумерацию частей. Предварительно - нестыкуется с историей. Помогите разобраться. Коллективно. После попробуем разобраться с участками фронтов, действительными наименованиями, боевым путем частей...


Действительно, не стыкуется...
К слову, 6-й Сталинский стрелковый корпус "спецдобровольцев"-сибиряков стал гвардейским, а соединения, входящие в него, стали 22-й, 56-й и 65-й гвардейскими дивизиями.

----------


## Mig

> ... Категорически не соглашусь с вашим утверждением, что сведения, опубликованные профессиональными историками в исторических журналах, являеются "байками, вычитанными в желтой прессе". Чтобы так судить, господин Mig, вам надо самому хотя бы не быть анонимом.


Уважаемый г-н под ником Игорь Мангазеев, я бы согласился с вашим пафосно-обличительным постом, если бы вы смогли указать где  и когда я писал/говорил: "_что сведения, опубликованные профессиональными историками в исторических журналах, являеются "байками, вычитанными в желтой прессе_...."

Зачем же приписывать мне то, что я никогода и нигде НЕ ГОВОРИЛ?!  Не красиво это, однако...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> А здесь АВИА форум, *если уж обсуждать*, то обсуждать штрафные аэ, если кто на эту тему имеет проверенную информацию, *а не около  авиационные байки, вычитанные в желтой прессе...*


Хм-м, Вы, уважаемый гсподин Mig, запамятовали собственный пост.

----------


## Mig

> Хм-м, Вы, уважаемый гсподин Mig, запамятовали собственный пост.


Я не запамятовал свой пост. Вот он: "А здесь АВИА форум, если уж обсуждать, то обсуждать штрафные аэ, если кто на эту тему имеет проверенную информацию, а не около авиационные байки, вычитанные в желтой прессе..."

Но где же, г-н Мангазеев, вы увидели в моем текст следующие слова: _"...что сведения, опубликованные профессиональными историками в исторических журналах, являются...._"? Похоже вы даже цитировать толком еще не научились...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Я не запамятовал свой пост. Вот он: "А здесь АВИА форум, если уж обсуждать, то обсуждать штрафные аэ, если кто на эту тему имеет проверенную информацию, а не около авиационные байки, вычитанные в желтой прессе..."
> 
> Но где же, г-н Мангазеев, вы увидели в моем текст следующие слова: "...что сведения, опубликованные профессиональными историками в исторических журналах, являются...."? *Похоже вы даже цитировать толком еще не научились...*


Ваша правда, уважаемый господин Mig. И вряд ли стану учиться цитировать анонимов.

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Игорь Мангазеев;48915]Ваша правда, уважаемый господин Mig./QUOTE]

Sic! :Tongue:  Моя правда: вы не цитируете - вы фантазируете на тему цитаты, как тот известный персонаж :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

уважаемые Игорь Мангазеев и Mig, для выяснений отношений пользуйтесь "личными сообщениями", либо другими способами общения. Тут тема совсем другая..

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Принято!

Что касается темы штрафных эскадрилий, то кандидат исторических наук  Светлана  Александровна  Герасимова  в "Вопросах истории" (№ 5, 2005 г.) писала о возможности создания  штрафных эскадрилий, которая осбуждалась еще летом (кажется, в августе) 1942 года, задолго до выхода приказа Г.К. Жукова о создании штрафных рот и штрафных батальонов.

Впрочем, с датами - некоторая разноголосица. См. центральный орган Минобороны РФ "Красную Звезду" от 16 Января 2008 года:
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/01/16_01/4_01.html
ШТРАФНОЙ УДАР С НЕБА 
Полковник юстиции Андрей МОРОЗ.

ДАЖЕ некоторые военные историки высказывают сомнения в том, что в годы Великой Отечественной войны наряду со штрафными батальонами и ротами были и штрафные авиаэскадрильи. Развеем эти сомнения: были! Но если штрафбаты в составе фронтов и штрафроты в составе общевойсковых армий создавались в соответствии с приказом наркома обороны СССР № 227 от 28 июля 1942 г., то штрафные эскадрильи в составе воздушных армий формировались в те же сроки, скорее, по инициативе самих авиаторов, не по велению сверху. Немногочисленные и лаконичные директивы центра по этому поводу имеют больше разрешительный, чем обязывающий характер. Более того: архивные документы позволяют думать, что предложение, а, может, и просьба о создании штрафных эскадрилий исходила из 8-й воздушной армии, входившей в состав Сталинградского фронта. Ведь именно военному совету этой армии было предписано разработать соответствующее положение.
     Приказ НКО № 227 в 8-й воздушной армии был не только объявлен в эскадрильях, батальонах аэродромного обслуживания, во всех штабах и службах, но и обсуждался на митингах и собраниях.
     В такой вот эмоциональной атмосфере могла вызреть и окрепнуть мысль о том, что летчику, проявившему трусость в воздушном бою, при штурмовке или бомбардировке цели, техническому специалисту, плохо обслужившему самолет, целесообразнее искупать вину не в боевых порядках штрафного стрелкового батальона или роты, а в небе, на аэродроме.
     Авторы некоторых публикаций задаются вопросом: а не мог ли летчик, униженный и оскорбленный положением штрафника, лишенный, пусть и временно, заслуженного звания, наград, в знак протеста перелететь на сторону противника, предпочесть позору плен? Не терзались командующие во время войны такими вопросами. На них убедительно ответила жизнь, боевая действительность.
     Ведь и до знаменитого, буквально всколыхнувшего армию, приказа НКО № 227 персональная ответственность каждого за содеянное (либо не содеянное) была предельно жесткой и неотвратимой. В 1941-1942 гг. немало военнослужащих, в том числе авиаторов, угодили, как в обиходе выражаются, под трибунал. В 1941 г. 69,7 процента, а в 1942 г. 78,8 процента приговоров выносились с отсрочкой их исполнения до окончания боевых действий. И куда же осужденный летчик направлялся? В родную эскадрилью, часто на переподготовку.
     Давайте вместе перечитаем, к примеру, боевую характеристику на пилота 1-й эскадрильи 6-го истребительного авиаполка младшего лейтенанта В.В. Копейкина, составленную 2 апреля 1942 г., задолго до приказа «Ни шагу назад!»
     «Тов. Копейкин, - констатируют комэск майор Мелентьев и военком эскадрильи старший политрук Кузуб, - с первых дней войны допускал халатное отношение к боевой работе, проявлял недисциплинированность, выражавшуюся в пьянках, из которых одна со стрельбой... Эта недисциплинированность в конце концов привела к грубому летному происшествию - допустил промах на посадке и столкновение с другим самолетом на пробеге. За эти факты тов. Копейкин был осужден военным трибуналом в декабре 1941 г. к десяти годам».
     Прервем цитирование, отметив, что осужденного младшего лейтенанта Виктора Копейкина в феврале 1942 г. направили в 6-й истребительный авиаполк для переучивания на новой матчасти. Он и в этом полку из-за того, что по рассеянности не переключил топливный бак, совершил вынужденную посадку.
     Тем не менее командиры молодого летчика заканчивают характеристику таким выводом: «Имеет большое стремление искупить вину. Должности пилота соответствует, но требует контроля со стороны начальников».
     От Копейкина при его характере и уровне подготовки можно было ожидать чего угодно, но только не измены, не перелета к противнику. Сама мысль об этом исключалась.
     Во всяком случае она не витала над теми, кому выпало разрабатывать Положение о штрафных эскадрильях. Этот правовой документ встретился мне в архивных делах 811-го штурмового полка 206-й штурмовой дивизии. (Дивизия эта была переформирована из истребительной в штурмовую у стен Сталинграда.)
     Положение подписано начальником штаба 8-й воздушной армии полковником Н. Селезневым и военкомом штаба старшим батальонным комиссаром В. Ануфриковым, а на титульном листе утверждено командующим армией генерал-майором авиации Т. Хрюкиным и военкомом армии бригадным комиссаром А. Вихоревым. Кстати, однокашником Героя Советского Союза Тимофея Хрюкина по Луганской военной школе пилотов.
     Задачу организации штрафных эскадрилий положение определило так: предоставить возможность летчикам, стрелкам-бомбардирам, техникам и механикам, уличенным в саботаже, проявлении элементов шкурничества, уклонении от полетов, путем выполнения ответственных боевых заданий на самых опасных участках и направлениях искупить свою вину перед Родиной.
     Далее в документе сказано, что перечисленные выше лица, независимо от занимаемых должностей, направляются в штрафные эскадрильи распоряжением командира дивизии с последующим оформлением и отдачей приказа по личному составу воздушной армии. Отчисление из штрафной эскадрильи осуществляется по представлению командира дивизии приказом командующего армией.
     Предусматривалось создание штрафных эскадрилий трех типов:
     а) истребительной на самолетах Як-1 и ЛаГГ-3;
     б) штурмовой на Ил-2;
     в) легкобомбардировочной на У-2.
     Каждая эскадрилья содержалась по штату неотдельной эскадрильи десятисамолетного состава. Подчинялась непосредственно командиру той дивизии, в которой была оформлена решением командования воздушной армии.
     Как и в штрафбате, руководящий состав штрафной эскадрильи подбирался из нештрафников. Он включал пять человек: командира и военного комиссара эскадрильи, заместителя командира, адъютанта старшего (так в то время называли начальников штабов батальонного звена) и старшего техника. Весь остальной командный, рядовой летный и технический состав укомплектовывался за счет штрафников. Положение предусматривало единственное исключение: при неукомплектованности штрафной легкобомбардировочной эскадрильи стрелками-бомбардирами командиру дивизии разрешалось замещать эти должности нештрафниками. (В момент разработки положения еще ни один самолет Ил-2 в двухместный переоборудован не был, поэтому проблема воздушных стрелков для штурмовиков отсутствовала).
     На командование эскадрилий и дивизий возлагалась обязанность тщательно учитывать всю боевую работу штрафников, и только на основании этих учетных данных возбуждать ходатайство о переводе их в строевые части.
     Положение не разрешало представлять штрафников к государственным (тогда писали «правительственным») наградам, лишало их полагавшегося другим летчикам денежного вознаграждения за боевые успехи в порядке приказов НКО СССР № 0299, 0489 и 0490, а также процентной надбавки за выслугу лет. Пребывание в штрафной эскадрилье не засчитывалось в срок, определяющий присвоение очередного воинского звания.
     Штрафники, независимо от должности, которую занимали в строевой части, удовлетворялись денежным содержанием по должности, которую им определили в штрафной эскадрилье, с процентной надбавкой за пребывание на фронте.
     Документ разработан под прямым воздействием приказа НКО № 227. Но в штабе 8-й воздушной армии не могли воспользоваться в качестве образца положениями о штрафном батальоне и штрафной роте. Последние были утверждены заместителем наркома обороны генералом армии Г. Жуковым 26 сентября 1942 г., а Т. Хрюкин с А. Вихоревым утвердили свое положение на двадцать дней раньше - 6 сентября.
     Документ получился даже более суровым, чем Положение о штрафбате. Штрафников в пехоте, как мы знаем, за подвиги к государственным наградам представляли. Они заранее знали, на какой срок направлены в штрафной батальон или роту - этот срок не мог превышать трех месяцев. Ранение, каким бы ни был его характер, признавалось свидетельством искупления вины. Авиаторы же предпочли иной критерий - только число и итоги боевых вылетов и качество подготовки самолетов к боевой работе. Некоторым летчикам не удавалось избавиться от статуса штрафника до пяти месяцев. Получив в воздухе ранения, ожоги, они автоматически в строевые части не переводились. Часто даже после снятия с них по представлению командования эскадрильи и дивизии судимости еще какое-то время решали боевые задачи в качестве штрафника.
     Не предусматривало положение о штрафных эскадрильях и дополнительных дисциплинарных полномочий для их постоянного командного состава, льготного исчисления выслуги лет. Это было прерогативой Накормата обороны.
     В ТОТ момент, когда в 8-й воздушной армии приступили к комплектованию штрафных эскадрилий, она имела в своем составе десять авиационных дивизий и ряд отдельных частей - всего 49 авиаполков и 40 батальонов аэродромного обслуживания, объединенных в пять районов аэродромного базирования. Эти данные дают представление о том, что три штрафные эскадрильи десятисамолетного состава (не всегда укомплектованные полностью) в системе столь мощного авиационного объединения - капля в море. Но их воспитательное значение преуменьшать нельзя.
     Формируемые с 9 сентября 1942 г. штрафные эскадрильи создавались: истребительная - при 268-й истребительной авиадивизии (командир полковник Б.А. Сиднев), штурмовая - при 206-й штурмовой авиадивизии (командир полковник В.А. Срывкин) и легкобомбардировочная - при 272-й ночной бомбардировочной дивизии (командир полковник П.О. Кузнецов).
     В свою очередь в дивизиях штрафные эскадрильи, оставаясь в непосредственном подчинении комдива, прикреплялись к одному из полков. Так, в 206-й штурмовой авиадивизии штрафная эскадрилья довольно прочно приросла к сформированнному уже в ходе войны 811-му штурмовому полку двухэскадрильного состава. Командиром штрафников был назначен один из лучших летчиков этой молодой части капитан Петр Федосеевич Забавских, до этого возглавлявший обычную эскадрилью. Летая на Ил-2, он, перед войной шесть лет прослуживший инструктором в Сталинградском училище летчиков, не только отличился точной штурмовкой целей, но и сумел сбить два истребителя противника - «мессершмитт-109» и «фокке-вульф-189». Приказом еще по Юго-Восточному фронту был награжден орденом Красного Знамени.
     Если судить по документам, - а капитан Забавских составлял их на бланках с угловым штампом 811-го полка, - более заботливого и участливого командира для проштрафившихся собратьев по оружию подыскать было трудно.
     По разным причинам и при разных обстоятельствах попадали в штрафники летчики и аэродромные специалисты. В большинстве случаев их персональная вина была очевидной и неоспоримой. Но не всегда. К примеру, в штрафную эскадрилью, которую принял под свое командование капитан Забавских, угодил Григорий Алексеевич Потлов. Уроженец села Никольско-Бурлинское, что в Казахстане, он в 1933 г. окончил военную школу пилотов. С началом войны на Южном фронте совершил 15 боевых вылетов в составе ночного бомбардировочного полка на У-2. Затем, уже на Сталинградском фронте, принял эскадрилью в 622-м штурмовом полку, совершил на Ил-2 девять успешных боевых вылетов. Но 14 августа 1942 г., ведя в бой группу из шести самолетов, задание не выполнил, вернулся на свой аэродром с полной бомбовой нагрузкой. Возможно (документальных подтверждений тому нет), летчики не нашли назначенную им цель, потратили время на ее поиск, а потом сбрасывать бомбы было уже поздно и опасно. Командир 228-й штурмовой авиадивизии полковник В.В. Степичев увидел причину невыполнения задачи в трусости ведущего группы. Приказом по армии Потлов в звании красноармейца, сдав на хранение в штаб свой орден Красного Знамени, был направлен в штрафную эскадрилью. Здесь он проявил себя блестяще: совершил два боевых вылета в качестве ведомого, два - ведущим звена и восемь - ведущим группы.
     «Все боевые задания, - писал о Потлове в представлении командиру 206-й авиадивизии капитан Забавских, - выполнял отлично, в бой идет смело, уверенно и с большим желанием, показывая образцы мужества и отваги. Самолетом Ил-2 овладел в совершенстве, техника пилотирования отличная, может летать в сложных метеорологических условиях... В эскадрилье и в 811-м ШАП пользуется заслуженным боевым авторитетом и любовью всего личного состава полка».
     Но командир дивизии полковник В. Срывкин ходатайство комэска не поддержал: счел, что боевых вылетов у Потлова пока маловато. Пришлось капитану Забавских еще раз составлять представление, теперь уже на имя нового комдива - полковника Л.К. Чумаченко. Лишь 24 января 1943 г. приказом по воздушной армии красноармеец Г.А. Потлов был восстановлен в звании капитана, в правах на заслуженный в боях орден и назначен командиром эскадрильи 811-го штурмового авиаполка. Именно этой эскадрильей, кстати, в свое время командовал капитан Забавских. Нетрудно подсчитать, что Григорий Потлов, мужественный человек и сильный летчик, провел в штрафниках почти четыре месяца. И это горькое испытание он выдержал с честью, обиженным и униженным себя не считал, делал свое дело на совесть.
     Отличие штрафной эскадрильи от штрафбата и в том, что в ней в одном строю искупали вину летчики-офицеры, летчики-сержанты, авиаспециалисты как среднего, так и младшего звена.
     Тот же капитан Забавских докладывал комдиву полковнику Чумаченко, как в штрафной эскадрилье отреагировали на требование командующего 8-й воздушной армией вернуть к 25 декабря 1942 г. боеготовность всему, что еще могло летать. Из технического состава штрафников была сформирована ударная бригада, которую возглавил старший техник эскадрильи техник-лейтенант Выхрест. Личный состав работал днем и ночью, восстанавливая технику всего полка, вернул в строй восемь самолетов и при замене моторов укладывался в 13 часов. Перечислив все, что было сделано, Забавских, думается, справедливо назвал работу колоссальной.
     А за что же, спросит читатель, попадали в штрафники технические специалисты? Причины разные, порой удивительные. Один из механиков авиазвена, злоупотребив служебным положением, снял недостающие детали с самолета ЛаГГ-3 в соседнем полку, другой специалист, нарушив меры безопасности, сжег при заправке самолет У-2. Сразу несколько техников и механиков в начале ноября заморозили водосистему в моторах самолетов Ил-2 и МиГ-3. Начальник техотдела одного из батальонов аэродромного обслуживания по личной халатности не обеспечил самолеты сжатым воздухом, сорвав тем самым боевые вылеты нескольких групп штурмовиков и истребителей. Старший техник эскадрильи по вооружению выпустил самолет Ил-2 на боевое задание, не зарядив пушку снарядами. Молодой механик, охраняя в составе караула склад с боеприпасами, со скуки выстрелил в воробья. Воробей улетел, а склад взлетел на воздух...
     Порой и летчики совершали поступки, которые по-своему напоминают об их молодости и житейской неосмотрительности.
     5 июня 1943 г. командир 10-го учебно-тренировочного авиаполка отправил в Астрахань на самолете УТ-2 младшего лейтенанта Минченко и старшину Минина.
     На полевом аэродроме Началово им надлежало принять самолет Як-1 и вернуться в полк парой. Но летчики к установленному сроку не вернулись. Выяснилось, что они самовольно вылетели из Астрахани в Кизляр за вином и при взлете с пустыря поломали самолет УТ-2.
     В приказе по этому поводу командующий 8-й воздушной армией отмечает, что за такое исключительное хулиганство Минченко и Минин заслуживают предания суду военного трибунала, но, учитывая их отличную технику пилотирования, то, что в полку они были инструкторами, он предоставляет им возможность искупить вину в штрафной эскадрилье. Наверное, при объявлении этого приказа перед личным составом полка летчики, вернувшиеся из Астрахани и без вина, и без самолета, облегченно перевели дыхание. Могло быть гораздо хуже.
     Авторы немногочисленных публикаций о штрафных эскадрильях, основанных не на документах, а лишь на воспоминаниях ветеранов, приписывают штрафникам-авиаторам какое-то особое мужество и поразительные успехи. Это явное преувеличение. Можно без всяких сомнений утверждать, что штрафные авиаэскадрильи, которым действительно поручались самые сложные и опасные задачи, решали их не хуже, чем строевые эскадрильи, действовали самоотверженно, искренне стремясь побыстрее вернуть себе доброе имя и честь, конкретными делами искупить вину.
     Потери среди пилотов-штрафников были сопоставимыми с потерями строевых летчиков обычных эскадрилий. Так, штрафная штурмовая эскадрилья 8-й воздушной армии под командованием капитана П. Забавских с 1 октября по 31 декабря 1942 г. потеряла трех летчиков. С боевого задания не вернулись старшина И.И. Елисеев и капитан П.И. Гращенко, а сержант И.Я. Ковалев был сбит внезапной атакой Ме-109 при перегоне самолетов в новый район базирования.
     Перед новым, 1943 годом 811-й штурмовой авиаполк убыл в город Куйбышев для нового формирования и обучения. Штрафную эскадрилью, в которой к тому моменту числилось десять штрафников - из них только один пилот, прикрепили к 807-му полку 206-й авиадивизии. Капитан Петр Забавский через год, на Южном фронте, стал его командиром, был награжден еще двумя орденами Красного Знамени.
     Из трех штрафных эскадрилий 8-й воздушной армии особенно ярко проявила себя ночная легкобомбардировочная на У-2, первым командиром которой был старший лейтенант Иван Михайлович Семертей. Летчики этой эскадрильи, как, впрочем, и всех других в 272-й авиадивизии, летали ночью и в сложных метеоусловиях. За ночь они успевали совершить 5 - 6 боевых вылетов со стандартной бомбовой нагрузкой в 200 - 230 кг. Летчик-штрафник красноармеец Мухамедзян Шарипов, в действительности имевший звание батальонного комиссара, за месяц произвел 94 боевых вылета, а красноармеец (старший политрук) Кузьма Волков - 75. Напомним, что летчиков строевых эскадрилий за 50 боевых вылетов согласно приказу НКО СССР № 294 можно было представлять к ордену Отечественной войны II степени, а за 60 - I степени. Но для Шарипова, Волкова и многих их коллег по несчастью высшей наградой было возвращение воинского звания и перевод в строевую эскадрилью.
     Даже подчеркнуто скупые и сдержанные строки приказов по армии волнующе отражают высокое мужество и самоотверженность пилотов и авиаспециалистов-штрафников:
     «28 февраля 1943 г. сержант Котенко Борис Борисович при штурмовке высоты 101 попал под сильный заградительный зенитный огонь. Несмотря на то, что были перебиты тяги и пробиты бензобаки, бомбы положил точно в цель, после чего посадил самолет на линии фронта и под пулеметным огнем лично эвакуировал его на 20 км в тыл».
     «При выполнении боевого задания 28 марта 1943 г. днем на самолете У-2 пилот старшина Казарянц Владимир Егишевич, будучи обстрелянным зенитно-пулеметным огнем, получил ранение в ногу и, истекая кровью, привел самолет на свой аэродром».
     «Пилот сержант Смирнов Георгий Кузьмич при выполнении боевого задания на самолете У-2 днем 15 февраля 1943 г. был подбит над целью, получил осколочные ранения в руку и ногу, несмотря на боль, посадил поврежденный самолет под миномето-пулеметным огнем у линии фронта, после чего эвакуировал его в тыл».
     «Сержант Песигин Василий Алексеевич за время пребывания в штрафной эскадрилье с 15 ноября 1942 г. по 15 января 1943 г. произвел 95 боевых вылетов с общим налетом 153 часа 41 минута, из них на защиту города Сталинграда 45 боевых вылетов со средней бомбовой нагрузкой 200 - 230 кг... Летает смело и уверенно в сложных условиях, не имея случаев потери ориентировки и вынужденных посадок. Для поражения цели, несмотря на ураганный огонь противника, заходил по 2 - 3 раза. Выполнял специальные задания командования по связи и перевозке грузов частям Красной Армии в Сталинград. Сбросил на территории противника 200.000 листовок...».
     «Старший техник-лейтенант Седлик Мечислав Дариусович, работая оружейником, обеспечил 210 самолето-вылетов с хорошей подготовкой вооружения».
     «Старший техник-лейтенант Ноготков Василий Николаевич, осужденный военным трибуналом 35-го района аэродромного базирования сроком на 5 лет, работая механиком, обеспечил 129 боевых вылетов при образцовом содержании материальной части».
     Отметим, что в «реабилитационных» приказах генерал Т. Хрюкин нередко называл штрафников по тем воинским званиям, которые они раньше имели в строевых эскадрильях.
     О летчиках 272-й ночной легкобомбардировочной дивизии (это можно отнести по праву и к ее штрафной эскадрилье) очень тепло писал из-под Сталинграда корреспондент «Красной звезды» Константин Симонов. Его очерк «У-2» - панегирик «кукурузнику». «Здесь, - подчеркивал Симонов, - где фронт идет от дома к дому, от поселка к поселку, зигзагами, клиньями, языками, ни одному современному ночному бомбардировщику нельзя дать такие задания, какие получают У-2. Они бомбят дом, определенный дом, не слева и не справа, а именно вот этот, в котором засели немцы. Они бомбят немецкую половину квартала, в то время как вторая его половина находится в наших руках. Со своей малой скоростью и идеальной прицельностью бомбежки они точно повисают над целью и действуют без всяких ошибок и заблуждений. Они бомбят там, где немецкие летчики не рискуют работать, боясь обрушить груз бомб на головы собственных войск».
     272-я авиадивизия, оснащенная самолетами, которым только в 1944 г. присвоили имя По-2, одной из первых в бомбардировочной авиации стала гвардейской.
     Меня не удивило, что командиры штрафной легкобомбардировочной эскадрильи майор Музыченко, а затем капитан Попов в характеристиках своих подопечных употребляли непривычную для авиаторов фразу: «Участвовал в уличных боях в Сталинграде».
     ЕСЛИ штрафные эскадрильи были созданы и позволяли летному и техническому составу авиации искупить вину перед Родиной в своем виде Вооруженных Сил, зададутся вопросом читатели, то почему же немало авиаторов воевали в рядах штрафных батальонов и рот? Объяснение простое: в той же 8-й воздушной армии штрафные эскадрильи были сформированы, если так можно сказать, только под себя. Направить в них кого-то из провинившихся в составе ВВС внутренних округов, в отдельных соединениях и частях авиации было невозможно. Больше того, и из 8-й воздушной армии летчиков и технических специалистов, совершивших проступки, несовместимые с честью офицера, командиры дивизий при поддержке командарма эпизодически направляли в штрафбат. Командир 76-го отдельного штрафного батальона, между прочим, в ряде случаев возвращал авиаторов в свои части, объясняя, что офицеры могут быть направлены в его хозяйство на основании приговора военного трибунала либо властью командира только за самовольное оставление занимаемых рубежей (приказ НКО № 227) и за перебои в питании бойцов и недодачу продуктов (приказ НКО № 0374). Так что дверь в штрафную эскадрилью была гораздо шире, чем в штрафбат.
     * * *
     8-я воздушная армия - это плеяда блестящих летчиков, подлинных асов. Уже под Сталинградом всеми красками засверкал боевой талант А.В. Алелюхина, В.Д. Лавриненкова, И.С. Полбина, А.Е. Рубахина, И.И. Клещева, Амет-хана Султана, И.И. Пстыго и десятков других. Но воздушная армия насчитывала многие сотни летчиков, и общий уровень их подготовки, особенно пилотов, призванных из запаса, у Волги столь высоким еще не был. До Кубани, над которой мы окончательно перехватили у врага боевую инициативу в воздухе, еще предстояло дожить. Думается, что рассказ о штрафных эскадрильях, для которых тоже нашлось место в нашей полной героизма и драматизма военной истории, нисколько не исказит облик прославленного авиационного объединения. Как и ВВС в целом. О прошлом надо знать все, одна неправда нам в убыток.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Игорь Мангазеев;48988]Принято!

Что касается темы штрафных эскадрилий, то кандидат исторических наук  Светлана  Александровна  Герасимова  в "Вопросах истории" (№ 5, 2005 г.) писала о возможности создания  штрафных эскадрилий, которая осбуждалась еще летом (кажется, в августе) 1942 года, задолго до выхода приказа Г.К. Жукова о создании штрафных рот и штрафных батальонов.

Впрочем, с датами - некоторая разноголосица. См. центральный орган Минобороны РФ "Красную Звезду" от 16 Января 2008 года:
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/01/16_01/4_01.html
ШТРАФНОЙ УДАР С НЕБА Полковник юстиции Андрей МОРОЗ.



 Уваж. Игорь
Приведенная Вами статья Мороза - далеко не проясняет положения как указанные товарищи попадали в штрафбат. Если данная тема
Вас очень интересует, то посоветовал-бы Вам обратиться к архивным материалам,которые сейчас открыты на сайте old-memorial ru -поиск
погибших воинов ВОВ.Сам поиск по документам внутри сайта проходит через слеш положенный направо. Хотел приложить фотокопии пары документов c  приговорами   но к сожалению даже формат JPG довольно объемный.Если интересно-посмотрите...
С уважением

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Уважаемый alexvolf!
Тема штрафных эскадрилий меня не интересует, так как они представляют собой тактические части. 
Меня интересует тема штрафных СОЕДИНЕНИЙ и, если хотите, штрафных ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЙ. 
С уважением, И.М.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf!
> Тема штрафных эскадрилий меня не интересует, так как они представляют собой тактические части. 
> Меня интересует тема штрафных СОЕДИНЕНИЙ и, если хотите, штрафных ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЙ. 
> С уважением, И.М.


 Игорь
Тогда посоветую Вам зайти на сайт поисковиков -spro ru,там специально создана ветка ветерана Александра Лукьяновича Новиченко,бывш.командира штрафбата,который собирает все информ.
С уважением

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Игорь
> Тогда посоветую Вам зайти на сайт поисковиков -spro ru,там специально создана ветка ветерана Александра Лукьяновича Новиченко,бывш.командира штрафбата,который собирает все информ.
> С уважением


Уважаемый alexvolf!
Вынужден повториться, извините, пожалуйста. Тема тактических частей, а штрафбаты и отдельные штрафные роты относятся именно к таковым, меня не интересует. 

Я занимаюсь только "штрафными" формированиями выше полка: бригадами, дивизиями, корпусами. Это СОЕДИНЕНИЯ. 
И, если хотите, "штрафными" ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЯМИ, а именно армиями.

Уважаемый alexvolf, если Вы наберёте ключевые слова: "Штрафные" соединения в Красной армии" или "Штрафные" соединения в РККА", то обнаружите, что эта предложенная мной тема обсуждена с достаточно большим числом собеседников, но Александра Лукьяновича Новиченко среди нет.

К слову, мой родственник служил заместителем командира штрафбата. См. "Всекузбасскую книгу памяти": Кемерово. - 1996. - Том 5. Раздел "Ижморский район":
- Мангазеев Петр Иванович, село Постниково, старшина, зам. командира штрафбата, призван Ижморским РВК, 1224-й гаубичный артполк РГК, в/ч 442, п/п 2004, погиб 26 ноября 1942 года, похоронен дер. Романово, Бельский район Смоленской (ныне - Тверской) области (ЦАМО РФ, доп. 1504, с. 1943, оп. 18001, д. 957, л. 71, архив Ижморского РВК, д. 343.)

Мои родственники из села Троицкого Троицкого (в 1953 году слитым с Ижморским) района говорили мне в 1998 году, что Петр Иванович Мангазеев "жил в Почитанке, может, женился в Постниково". Это населённые пункты Ижморского района Новосибирской (с января 1943 года -- Кемеровской) области.

----------


## Nazar

Вы вот уважаемые фаталист и привод, объясните по какой причине имеете один и тот-же IP адрес , или вы мое терпение своими играми испытываете? Объяснять будете в личке, а пока оба отключены от форума.

P.S.
Пользователи привод и фаталист заблокированы, до получения внятных объяснений.

----------


## Аэрокобра

Тема-одна из многочисленных попыток переписать историю Великой Отечественной войны. Со стороны пользователя с никнеймом Игорь Мангазеев. Выражаю благодарность пользователям alexvolf, Mig, simsim, Привод. Очень жаль, что доступ участнику форума Привод заблокирован. Читаю с большим интересом его сообщения. Профессионально грамотные, короткие и вместе с тем емкие. И это не только мое мнение. Есть достаточно знакомых, как зарегистрированных на этом ресурсе, так  и просто читающих гостей. Привод-молодца!

----------


## Nazar

Сейчас в гости к фаталисту, кассете, приводу отправится и товарищ Аэрокобра.
Не нужно делать дураков из администрации и пользователей сайта.
Ни к чему хорошему это не приведет.

Тема закрыта.

----------

